# Snow-Bear Replacement Winch



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

We have an old 1978 Ford F150 4x4 lifted Flatbed and a Snow-Bear Plow. We use this only to plow our driveway out here in the Iowa Country. I need to replace the winch motor, and believe I read that you can get another thats stronger and also costs less. I dont know the age of this plow I bought the truck 7 years ago and was told the plow was 2-3 years old at that time. Any help appreciated.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

stronger and cheaper are usually MiChina. They are available at Tractor Supply,Harbor Freight etc.
I always keep a _waterproof cover over the guts of the plow,when not in use._


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know the details of these that much but I would think just about any atv winch would work just fine. I see the Harbor Freight ones on sale for around $50.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

the originals come from superwinch there pretty tough not gonna lie id put something close to orginal on it from them. gotta have power up and down and a collar setup like that one and the belt enless its a chain one. i like the belt better never had an issue.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

The main issue is the winch holding the plow up when you release the power. Many cheap ATV winches will not do that. Some will. I hear SnowBear can rebuild their winches.

Some folks here may be able to list an alternative brand/model winch that does work as well as the OEM. Do a search on this site.

Yes the newer strap versions are better than the older chain type, but in either case the collar just clamps to the winch drum.


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

*Snowbear Cheap Replacement Wench*

I came up with a cheap replacement winch, see my thread "Snowbear Cheap Replacement Winch" now clear back on page 11. Date of last response to it was 1-22-07. Not all ATV winches will work, horsepower on some are really low. also, you need one with power in and power out. The $50 winch I bought from Harbor Freight seems identical to some of the other China made ones. It is a backup, ready if needed, but other than the initial installation I have not used it. The only thing I see that you lose by going to one of these is the fact you can't hand crank them up like the original.
Making the new plate was easy with home tools, no welding. 
Good Luck


----------

